# SDK 1.4.1e ConnectException



## perrce (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm playing with the experimental HME SDK 1.4.1e. (I need to use this version to get BananasPlus to work.) Using a very basic application, I get java.net.ConnectException exceptions that I don't get if I use version 1.4 of the SDK.

Has anyone else run into this problem? Any idea what's throwing the exception and why? Or is this just another reason why 1.4.1e is "experimental"? 

Here's the application:

```
package org.dazeend.bPlusTest;

import com.tivo.hme.sdk.Application;

public class BPlusTest extends Application {
}
```
When I use 1.4.1e, I get this output:

```
Instance ID = 00015155ebeb9618
hme-host-sample version: 1.4.1 threadsafe-experimental
debug: Loaded factory: org.dazeend.bPlusTest.BPlusTest
debug: Class loader for org.dazeend.bPlusTest.BPlusTest: sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader
debug: Context class loader: sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader
added factory
MDNS ADD: http://192.168.1.5:0/bPlusTest/
Contacting mDNS localhost daemon at 127.0.0.1:5354
Connection to mDNS localhost daemon failed: java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused
mDNS localhost daemon: service not found.
        > java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused
jmdns library: register [start]: http://192.168.1.5:0/bPlusTest/
jmdns library: register [done]:  http://192.168.1.5:0/bPlusTest/
```
This is what I get when I revert back to version 1.4 of the SDK:

```
HME SDK 1.4 (TiVo, Inc.)
LOG: added factory
MDNS: http://192.168.1.5:39368/bPlusTest/
```


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

The application works though, right?

It used to do this in 1.4 (if you look at the source code), it just never logged anything. They added more logging in 1.4.1e.

What it does is it tries to contact a native mDNS server to register your service like the apple bonjour application that gets installed with itunes. If that fails, then it falls back to the java jmDNS version.


----------



## perrce (Feb 8, 2007)

So this is expected, then?

Yes, the app works. I was just thrown off by the exception. 

By the way, Dave, you can ignore the email I sent you (if you saw it). I didn't realize that init() and init(IContext) were two different methods. I'm all sorted out now on the resolution detection now.


----------



## koopa_troopas (May 18, 2011)

I have this very same problem, but I just can't get it to work? Anyone know why is it?


----------



## jasturla (Apr 26, 2011)

koopa_troopas said:


> I have this very same problem, but I just can't get it to work? Anyone know why is it?


I have the same one. Anyone can help us? Thank your


----------



## jasturla (Apr 26, 2011)

I have just resolved my problem. It just was I wall calling at old init method from sdk 1.4 instead of 1.4.1. Calling init method with IContext Class from import com.tivo.hme.interfaces2.IContext resolved the problem.
Thank you anyway.


----------

